# Any support groups in Windsor, Ontario



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just seeing if anyone has any info for a group or groups in Windsor?


----------



## bellekelly (Jan 16, 2007)

If you find any, let me know!!


----------



## decemberxx (Jan 11, 2013)

I see this forum is from quite some time ago.. anyone know if there are any social anxiety groups now though??


----------



## Manychoice (Mar 8, 2013)

I am recently had a panic attack out of the blue.... And since than I am in a very tense, worry, anxious mood all the time... Tried to explain to my family doctor and completed all kind of physical test... All came clear. 

I searched around and United Way offer walk in council on every Tuesday 12-8pm. Having try it but would think if there is a social group along with councilor. With sharing our true feelings that one of us understand I think would help. 

If anyone know there is one running now, pls share information.

Thank you


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I was wondering this, as well. The pickings seem to be pretty slim in Windsor, which is strange for a city this size. This is the best I could come up with:

http://www.mooddisorders.ca/event/windsor-peer-support-group-windsor-mood-disorders-self-help-group


----------



## majavoid (Dec 30, 2010)

*Support Groups...*

Did anyone ever find any groups? I live in Windsor, and I have not been able to find any support groups. Nor have I been able to find much mental health support in general. :mum


----------

